# Is there a general term that applies to all magical tools?



## DameiThiessen (Dec 4, 2011)

In my story I have it labelled as "Object Magic", meaning the use of magic via a tool such as a wand, staff, or sword.

Is there a name for the practice of magic involving magical tools? Or a general term for magical tools?


----------



## Kelise (Dec 4, 2011)

The only word I've heard of coming close is 'conductor', as it conducts/gathers/stores magic. Other than that, I'm not sure if I've ever heard of one... but that's not to say I just haven't come across it


----------



## Ravana (Dec 4, 2011)

"Talisman" (pl. "talismans" or "telesma") or "focus" ("foci") can work for most objects… though the latter may not be as appropriate to an object that's magical in itself, depending on how you view such things. In broadest terms, "fetish" is sometimes used, though most would not consider it synonymous. "Paraphernalia," "trinket" and "gewgaw" also come to mind. 

I'm not familiar with any proper or official [sic] name for someone who works primarily or wholly with magical objects. In most RPGs I've played, they were called something along the lines of "poser," "charlatan" or "easy meat."  

(Doubly so if they had more items than pockets… "Now where the hell did I put that wand of uurk-" "Hey, Komor, you hear that? This one had a wand of urrk, too!" "Man, Felya, I'm telling ya–that Uurk bloke must be one lousy enchanter." "Yeah, but think how rich he must be, selling all those wands. We oughta pay him a visit some time.")


----------



## Devor (Dec 4, 2011)

If there was a word for it, I think it would be more colloquial than anything.  I would invent one.


----------



## Giant (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the term "conduit" in my stories. Staffs, wands,rings robes, etc. are conduits that allow a user to amplify his magical connection or ability to the world around him. Conductor works well as Starconstant wrote, especially if the item itself stores magic, or if your world is full of items that are magical and anyone can wield them. I use "conduit" since in my world the users need to connect to the magical plane around them and if the item becomes damaged or lost they lose their connection.


----------



## Nevermore (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd highly suggest making up your own word, try something that rolls of your tongue easily and sounds cool.  Conduit, Artifice, Catalyzer all come to mind as fairly interesting.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 5, 2011)

As I was skimming down the above posts, I read 'conduit' as 'coconut.' Monty Python magic!

I used 'anchor' in an old series of stories, due to the fact that using magic was like unhinging your mind and going on an acid trip in those. Obviously the anchor is what you used to keep yourself focused on whatever task you were attempting... 

Also, I find it likely that in any decently sized world, there would be more than one term for anything you're attempting to describe.


----------

